
Mercurial server in Rust, specifically designed to support large monorepos - allengeorge
https://github.com/facebookexperimental/mononoke
======
mkj
Interesting to see it's GPL, unlike most other Facebook and Rust code (BSD or
Apache).

Is Mononoke meant to be reminiscent of Monotone?

~~~
rbsmith
Maybe because Mercurial is GPL? I saw that too, and wondered as you did.

[https://www.mercurial-
scm.org/repo/hg/file/tip/COPYING](https://www.mercurial-
scm.org/repo/hg/file/tip/COPYING)

